
Most Advanced JavaScript Monero Miner - cloudcoins
http://cloudcoins.co
======
cloudcoins
I know we're not the first one, but give us a chance- we're the most advanced,
from a team of ex-googlers :-)

Unlike others, we monitor and adapt the difficulty of each hash a miner is
calculating to optimize total 'score', which is a better indicator of work
than just number of hashes per second. In terms of pure H/S, we're the same
rate as coinhive- but due to the adaptive difficulty system we have, each
submitted hash from our miners is 'worth' more to the Monero network- i.e each
of our hashes has a higher chance of winning a block than any of our
competitors. We also give out bonuses when it's one of your miners that
submits a hash that captures a block :-)

We have an API already up that we're working on writing the docs for. We are
calculating + storing advanced statistics that we're working on documenting
and creating graphs coming soon, too :-)

Another thing to consider is these other services are just 'dumb' websocket
proxies to existing open source pools- ours is a completely new websocket pool
that's super fast, resilient, and efficient. Tech wise, we're the furthest
ahead and most capable, and we're actively working on leveraging our awesome
tech into even more awesome features.

~~~
billconan
you should show USD/hr in your ui, instead of hash rate or score.

USD/hr is more comprehensible.

~~~
cloudcoins
That's a great idea! We'll get that on there later today :-)

------
opendomain
I would love to promote your product on CharityCoin - the first coin for
Charities. How do I contact you?

~~~
cloudcoins
You can reach us at support@cloudcoins.co !

------
GrumpyNl
Kaspersky blocks your mining script instantly with a sound warning.

~~~
cloudcoins
Awesome. We'll get that sorted out within 24 hours, these silly false virus
alerts are thankfully easy to get around :-)

